# Topics > Word processing, natural language processing > Handwriting >  Smart Writing Set, Moleskine S.p.A., Milan, Italy

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Moleskine S.p.A.

Home page - moleskine.com/smartwritingset

----------


## Airicist

Smart Writing Set, the legendary way to write, the latest way to curate and share

Published on Apr 5, 2016




> Explore the creative potential of the new Smart Writing Set. See how sketches created with pen and paper are easily transformed into digital prototypes that can be edited and shared right from your smartphone or tablet.

----------


## Airicist

Moleskine Smart Writing Set tutorial

Published on Apr 5, 2016




> Unveiling a new way to work, create and study with the Smart Writing Set. See how your handwritten notes are easily transformed into digital form, and can be edited and shared right from your smartphone or tablet.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Perfect for digital doodling! $199 smart pen automatically sends your handwritten notes and sketches to your phone"
Set comprises a smart pen, paper tablet and free iOS and Android app
Paper has an invisible grid so the pen can recognise its place on the page
Pen contains a hidden camera that traces and digitises words written
Text and drawings can be edited, stored and shared in the free app 

by Sarah Griffiths
April 7, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Digitize your handwriting and drawing

Published on Aug 26, 2016




> Turn your handwriting into text or your drawings into digital pictures with these devices and apps.

----------


## Airicist

Discover the Smart Writing Set and Smart Diary/Planner

Published on Sep 13, 2017




> The Smart Writing Set includes a Paper Tablet, Pen+ and Moleskine Notes app. Together, they allow you to digitally edit, organize and share words, ideas and sketches that begin life on paper.

----------

